# Sony ES XM-2100G



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Mine

Sony ES XM-2100G old school Japan made high end sound quality amp | eBay


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats our boy !!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

mine, lol

I am trying hard to make myself sell the 2100G and not be silly. going to hook it up today and see how it sounds if I get the chance.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I bet it comes off the sale block once you hear it. I am going to be pulling my GM-X1022 soon and replacing it with an Aura rpm2300. I just can't deny the brutal power the 2300's put out


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> I bet it comes off the sale block once you hear it. I am going to be pulling my GM-X1022 soon and replacing it with an Aura rpm2300. I just can't deny the brutal power the 2300's put out


I had to send mine back to parts express. it might have been defective. or the douche installing it was a douche...I sent it back week and half ago. 

I am going to install the 2100G regardless at this point. I might be better off selling a mint twister f4-380 with less than 10hrs play time that I got new in box...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I just ended the ebay auction. this amp rocks. I just installed it. loud and clean. removed my twister f4


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Want another one?


----------

